
I have made a Free and Open Source Dashboard Template based on Bootstrap 4 - codecalm
https://github.com/tabler/tabler
======
JoClimb1ng
I would hide overflow on the x axis on mobile

------
Adamsimet
Thanks. Looking great

~~~
codecalm
Thanks!

------
ralph3ay
Good Job!

